# Honoring American Soldiers: A Woodworking Shop in Afghanistan



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

From Highland Woodworking
As we get ready to celebrate our freedom and independence here in America on the 4th of July, here's a salute to the brave men and women in our Armed Forces who are serving our country while deployed in Afghanistan, Iraq and elsewhere. 
A recent letter from Army soldier Roscoe (Randy) Harris included a few photos of the woodworking shop that he and fellow soldiers have built on their base in Kandahar, Afghanistan.

CLICK HERE for photos inside the shop and Randy's message:


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

That is really cool. I was in the Army back in the late sixtys (Vietnam era) and though through some stroke of fantastic luck, I never left the States, down time was still a bugger. I can't even imagine what it would be like over there. Is Highland helping them out with some tools and equipment?


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikelaw (Apr 30, 2011)

My daughter is stationed there - her MOS (military operational specialty) is 25 Sierra - satellite communications specialist. She's in the 63rd Expeditionary Signal Battalion out of Fort Gordon, GA. Been there a little over two months now. I'd love to be able to tell her where it's located at the airfield although I have no idea if she'd ever get access to it. Nor do I know if giving out the location compromises operational security. Nor do I know if she'd ever have the time. I do know that she loves to work with her hands. One day, perhaps, I think of her coming home and spending time with me in my little garage shop, something I've just started putting together. I've been telling her about it (my shop) over the last few months and it really cheers her up to hear of simple things like that going on back home. I told her about a Stanley #4 plane I found in the corner of the garage that hadn't been touched in decades (my dad built the house) that I've now re-conditioned. I'd love to tell her where she could learn some of the woodworking basics before she gets back. Maybe one day we'd build something together. God, I miss her.


----------

